# Datu Worden Seminar In Canada



## CanNinja (Jan 23, 2002)

Hello all, I just want to say thank you for the e-mail responses on the Worden seminar being held in Calgary AB April 20-21st 

For anyone who has not had the chance to train with Datu Worden, this is a great opportunity to check out one of the Best instructors you will every have the chance to train with. His knowledge is incredible and his ability to integrate the arts together is amazing!

You will find yourself learning at an amazing rate as Datu Worden simplifies the techniques and makes the learning entertaining as well as informative.

I have run nightclubs for years as well as I have been in the arts for over 19years and have been to many seminars, tournaments and camps, bar none this seminar is at the top!

Also coming Aug. 2,3,4 a summer camp Featuring Datu Worden, Renegade Ninjutsu Jay Creasey who brought Ninjutsu to western canada over 14 years ago. The camp will consist of 3 days of training, meals and shelter all for only $450 CDN 

Email rodcoulter@shaw.ca for registraion or questions!

Cheers,

Train Hard and stay true!

Rod Coulter


----------



## Bob (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey Rod,
 Are you and Jay going to make it down to Washington for Datu Worden's camp in September??? 

For everyone interested in the Calagary Seminar you will not be disappointed. Jay is an amazingly nice guy with some extraordinary training ideas. He is a very skilled in his art and presents a very informative lecture.

As for Datu Worden, seeing is believing!!!!!!!!!! 

There will be something for everyone there, check it out.....


----------



## CanNinja (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey Bob!

        Yes we are planning on the Sept. camp! I am thinking it will be a big one this year!

What about you coming up to Canada for the Aug camp? It will be held in beautiful Kananskis country and should be an amazing weekend!

Cheers,

Rod


----------



## tsunaminw (Jan 29, 2002)

look forward to seeing you rod,you missed last year.

beau robinson


----------

